# Fly Resisitence-A Highly Heritable Trait



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

The attached article just reinforces what we have seen over the last five-six years with no chemical fly control.

We have only had one case where we did pour some yearling heifers a couple years ago. They were sandwiched in between pastures that had the exact kind of cattle the article says are more prone to fly problems. Flies were extremely bad that year for almost all cattle inour area, but our cow herd and yearlings here at home had few problems, just a handful of out of 250 head. The yearling heifers, in the pasture away from home, had hundreds of flies, while the cows in the neighboring pastures would have thousands. Neither cows on each side of the heifers ever received help from their owners. We brought the heifers in and poured them and put a fly tag in one ear. If it had not been for the neighboring cattle, I don't think we would have had to do anything.

Our cows are the smaller framed, easy fleshing type, that get no shots, wormers, or fly control, and very little supplemental feed besides grazing. just the kind that the article says are likely to be more resistant to flys. The last time most of them went through the chute is when they get preg checked as a yearling breeding heifer.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Was an interesting read; I wonder how a breed like the Highlander would fair with all that hair?


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

The place I buy my bulls rates his bulls for fly resistance. Since I've started using them I've noticed flies on his calves has been reduced.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

TJH said:


> The place I buy my bulls rates his bulls for fly resistance. Since I've started using them I've noticed flies on his calves has been reduced.


Am guessing you are Pharo Cattle Company bull buyer also. They were the first, and maybe only seedstock supplier scoring for fly resistance. Have heard other seedstock suppliers talk about it, spurred (literally) by PCC, but don't think anybody else really scores for that.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

prairie said:


> Am guessing you are Pharo Cattle Company bull buyer also. They were the first, and maybe only seedstock supplier scoring for fly resistance. Have heard other seedstock suppliers talk about it, spurred (literally) by PCC, but don't think anybody else really scores for that.


Correct.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd be scared to mention this at the round table, people would think I was cuckoo!


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Round table, square table, card table, there's something to this just like feet and udder conformity and anything else genetic.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree 100%, just hard to convince some people


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thorim said:


> Was an interesting read; I wonder how a breed like the Highlander would fair with all that hair?


Newborn calves are susceptible to flystrike if born in the wrong conditions. Besides them, mine do fine. If they make a week, they have no issue.

Really have to watch calves if born in hot wet conditions. Saddest thing to see.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Newborn calves are susceptible to flystrike if born in the wrong conditions. Besides them, mine do fine. If they make a week, they have no issue.
> 
> Really have to watch calves if born in hot wet conditions. Saddest thing to see.


Off topic but I do like the looks of Highlander cattle been thinking on doing few head of cattle torn between Highlanders and Dexters I know there are all kinds of arguments for the other breeds and types of cattle but just something about those two breeds strikes my fancy lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thorim said:


> Off topic but I do like the looks of Highlander cattle been thinking on doing few head of cattle torn between Highlanders and Dexters I know there are all kinds of arguments for the other
> breeds and types of cattle but just something about those two breeds strikes my fancy lol


Highlanders are cheap and easy keeping. Finish well on grass.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Highlanders are cheap and easy keeping. Finish well on grass.


 Hey deadmoose what is the average weight on a cow? Bull? What age do you turn them into freezer meat?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It's interesting read for sure. For the last probably 5 years, I have been using cheated minerals with altocid for fly control in the summer months. Seems to work very well, except on the first hatch of flies. I'd be interested to see if any other bio suppliers begin rating for fly resistance.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thorim said:


> Hey deadmoose what is the average weight on a cow? Bull? What age do you turn them into freezer meat?


Unsure on live wt. Would guess my cows are 1000-1200. Bull 1800+.

I am shooting to finish steers around 26-30 months. Hanging about 600#


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Unsure on live wt. Would guess my cows are 1000-1200. Bull 1800+.
> 
> I am shooting to finish steers around 26-30 months. Hanging about 600#


Thanks for the info deadmoose...


----------

